# Unofficial Cube Competition in NJ



## Absence (Feb 28, 2018)

(Accidentally posted it in the wrong section and didn't know how to delete it, whoops.)
*
Date: March 10, 2018

Venue: Columbia High School Cafeteria - 17 Parker Ave, Maplewood, NJ 

Time: 9:00 A.M. - 6:00 P.M.*


After last year’s attempt at getting a competition up and running, my school decided it would be a good idea to have a “test” competition (unofficial) before hosting an official WCA sanctioned event.

It will be run as any ordinary competition is run, and all rules and regulations apply. The competitor limit is capped at 100, to make things run smoothly. The goal of this competition is to provide a beginner friendly experience for those just getting into speedcubing and are not used to a competitive environment. Veterans are also welcome to think of this event as practice for an official tournament.

We’re using gen 4 timers, each with a mat. *The event schedule is linked below:*
https://tinyurl.com/yay4me3y

Prizes will include a _Cubicle Weipo M_, _Cubicle Valk M_, and _Cubicle Valk Power M._

Registration will be done on a first come, first serve basis, and you will receive a confirmation email once you have been successfully put into the system. In order to offset the costs of the timers, prizes, and pizza, registration will be $15. 


*Registration Link:*https://goo.gl/forms/vAgsktksIwPzk7tl2


If you have anything to add to help make this competition run smoothly (as this is a new experience for me as well), or if you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me at _[email protected]_




- Ren.


----------

